
Data Science Bootcamp in South America (Data and Travel) - jamieknoyd
http://www.basecamp.ai/data-and-travel
======
jamieknoyd
Travel to Colombia and sit in the sun - while becoming a kick-ass Data
Scientist in 8 weeks! BaseCamp Data & Travel will take place in Medellín, from
July to September. Explore the country, find new friends and bring your career
to the next level! Applications are open until 30th of April 2017.

